# Nestors New Club



## oldognewtrick (Apr 15, 2010)

Nestor just contacted me and asked if I would post a link to his new Canadien Bikers Club he has started. You will need to contact him about the dues, iniation fees and meeting schedule. He said this has really taken of BIG up north and would like all of us at House Repair Talk to be on the charter of the first offically sanctioned USA club.

Thanks Nestor for thinking so much of us to include us in your select group.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah, I thought I'd post pics of the members so far:







This is John Hunh.  He said he'd join my club if I promised to be his friend.






This is Myron Smyrdyatchyk, a friend since grade school.  When my sister told my mom that I smoked a cigarette one day after school in grade 6, I handcuffed her to Myron.






And, this is Jason Davidson.  Sometimes Jason does some pretty strange things.

Anyone else wanna join?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 16, 2010)

...but you forgot to mention the cool House Repair Talk Forum Tattoo you get for joining.

Hey that second guy looks a lot like InspestorD. No, nevermind, Inspesters pocket protecter has more pens and pencils.


----------



## SJNServices (Apr 16, 2010)

My daughter saw the monkey pic. I think she's scared for life now! LOL!!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 16, 2010)

SJNServices said:


> My daughter saw the monkey pic. I think she's scared for life now!



Tell your daughter that picture was "Photoshopped".  I expect it started off as a picture of someone drinking wine out of a wineskin or water out of a canteen.  Someone then replaced the wineskin or canteen with a monkey, and so it no longer looks like wine or water that's being consumed.

(You can tell the photo was 'shopped cuz the monkey fur under and over the fingers of the man's right hand doesn't look right.  Also, a real monkey in that situation would be trying to grip something with his right hand for stability.  In this case the monkey isn't even trying to grab onto the man's wrist or shirt sleeve.  So, when the picture of the monkey was taken, the monkey didn't feel like he was in a precarious position.)

And, of course, one of the Club Rules of my new club is that none of the members make a habit of drinking monkey urine.  We don't want our members to have bad breath, and monkey urine is a principal cause of bad breath in central and southern Africa.


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 16, 2010)

LOL. That's all I have to say.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 16, 2010)

I got my owen bike...are ya'll sure I cun join??


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 16, 2010)

Inspector:

Sure you can join!  But do you feel confident that you'd fit in well with the other members?


----------



## SJNServices (Apr 17, 2010)

My daughter knows a photoshop pic from across the room; in fast she really kicks *** at photoshop that! I think it was the whole idea.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 17, 2010)

SJNServices said:


> My daughter knows a photoshop pic from across the room; in fast she really kicks *** at photoshop that! I think it was the whole idea.



Yeah, I was reluctant to post that pic (cuz it's kinda gross), but I needed another example of the kind of guy you wouldn't want to spend your spare time with to showcase the club membership.  It was late when I added that thread, and I didn't want to go looking in Google Images for another picture of a nerd or an oaf or whatever.

Sorry I ruined your daughter's lunch.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 17, 2010)

You loose one bet ...and your labeled for non membership. It wasn't even a monkey, it was a cammel backpack with habernero pepper water!! Those guy's!!
And my preist say's I can join as long as I keep it clean....to late for me I guess.

Well you guy's have fun motorin around...see ya on the trails>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>]]]]]]]>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 17, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> You loose one bet ...and your labeled for non membership.



Oh no! You don't get out that easy:banana:


----------



## Bud Cline (Apr 17, 2010)

Don't you "biker bad boys" need little trailers behind those things to carry your encyclopedias in?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 17, 2010)

InspectorD:

OK, you can join the club if you can answer these skill testing questions:

1. Why is a giraffe's neck so long?

2. When geese fly north for the summer, they fly in a "V" formation with one arm of the V longer than the other.  Why is that?

3. Spell the word "IQ".


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 17, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> Don't you "biker bad boys" need little trailers behind those things to carry your encyclopedias in?




Man, what a great idea. Inspector could even pack his entire collection of pocket protectors.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 17, 2010)

You mean, like this:






That'd be cool.  We could call ourselves the "Rebels" and wear leather jackets and use VO5 in our hair and hang out with girls that swear and everything.  I can see it now...   dozens of us riding down the highway in a pack at 10 miles per hour yelling "Mind your own business, son!" at all the cars that honk.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 18, 2010)

First thing they teach you in biker school...don't answer no stinkin questions, so again...I'm out.
But if you guy's are swearin and ridin down the road with a big gun salute...I may just try to join again. Maybe if you get to see just how cool I am with my new ride.....


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 18, 2010)

Inspecter, that thing IS cool, I think I want one of those.


----------



## Bud Cline (Apr 18, 2010)

> 1. Why is a giraffe's neck so long?
> 
> 2. When geese fly north for the summer, they fly in a "V" formation with one arm of the V longer than the other. Why is that?
> 
> 3. Spell the word "IQ".



Thought I'd help you out inspectorD!

1. Their necks have to be that long so it will reach their heads.
2. There are more geese in the longer arm of the V.
3. Eye-que.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 18, 2010)

InspectorD:
     If you could get spiked tracks for that thing, you could use it to aerate lawns.
     And terrorize gophers.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks Bud!!..only I thought #2 was so they could spread #2 further......
Nestor, that there is just the spring version...the summer version has a bug screen...and the fall version has a gun turett for those #2 guy's.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 18, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> ...and the fall version has a gun turett.









So you can mount one of these on your electric scooter?

(for hunting gophers)


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 19, 2010)

(In my best..ahem..John Wayne voice)   You better believe it mister!! :hide:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 19, 2010)

That's a Dillon M134D Gattling gun.  Does anyone in here know anything about that sight on it?  Is that just a telescopic sight, or is it an infrared sight for night operations?

Gophers wouldn't stand a chance with that puppy on your scooter, Inspector.


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 19, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> That's a Dillon M134D Gattling gun.  Does anyone in here know anything about that sight on it?  Is that just a telescopic sight, or is it an infrared sight for night operations?
> 
> Gophers wouldn't stand a chance with that puppy on your scooter, Inspector.


All the above? Nestor your gang could really make some strides with that things. You could demand colder Coors for one.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah, I was just thinking that with that gattling gun installed on his electric scooter, InspectorD would have a real asset when it came to crowd control at senior's residences and nursing homes.


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 20, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Yeah, I was just thinking that with that gattling gun installed on his electric scooter, InspectorD would have a real asset when it came to crowd control at senior's residences and nursing homes.



Not to mention children playing in lawns.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 20, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Yeah, I was just thinking that with that gattling gun installed on his electric scooter, InspectorD would have a real asset when it came to crowd control at senior's residences and nursing homes.



Maybe then he would get a little respect around here...naw


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 20, 2010)

See that, Inspector.  A Gattling gun won't cut it with this crowd.

You need to invest in chemical or biological weapons.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 20, 2010)

Biological weapons...but i already hold a patten on Fart gas......is that somethin that will get me some respect??

problem is , we wont be able to tell if I'm commin or goin...............but watch out>>>>>>>


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 21, 2010)

Uh Oh.

Is that the future of crowd control and making sure the children in the park don't get out of hand.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 21, 2010)

That there is on loan to me, by "Bill Murry", AKA "Carl".

He mumbled sumthin about vrmints, and I took it from there.:banana::banana:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 21, 2010)

InfecterD showing off his new project for the FFA (Future Farmers of America) school science fair in his hometown of Cranberry Jct, CT. Secretly he wonders if he can mount it to the front of his grocery shopping cart to get through the local IGA without out having to wait in line for the guy at the meat counter. But then he remembers that Mrs. Inspecter won't let him go to the IGA alone since that nasty incident in the pantie hose isle last week...


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 21, 2010)

Seriously, that looks like something most people should have available to them to shoot down kamikazee pilots before they crash into their house.  I could see a homeowner making a legitimate case to have one of those mounted on their front porch.  Besides, if law abiding citizens can't arm themselves with these triple mini-guns, only the criminals will have them.


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 21, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Seriously, that looks like something most people should have available to them to shoot down kamikazee pilots before they crash into their house.  I could see a homeowner making a legitimate case to have one of those mounted on their front porch.  Besides, if law abiding citizens can't arm themselves with these triple mini-guns, only the criminals will have them.



Agreed. Oh wait, were you kidding?


----------



## SJNServices (Apr 21, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Yeah, I was reluctant to post that pic (cuz it's kinda gross), but I needed another example of the kind of guy you wouldn't want to spend your spare time with to showcase the club membership.  It was late when I added that thread, and I didn't want to go looking in Google Images for another picture of a nerd or an oaf or whatever.
> 
> Sorry I ruined your daughter's lunch.



 Dont be sorry! I was thinkin of using it as a desktop photo! ::beer:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 2, 2010)

Nestor decided to take his faithfull companion out for a little jaunt since the weather was so nice today. Shouldn't one of you be wearing that helmet?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jul 2, 2010)

Well, maybe.  But he's wearing my sunglasses because I ate his milkbone, so I don't want to start a fight over who wears the helmet.

Better neither of us wear the helmet then I get into an argument with my dog over who's head is more important to protect.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 4, 2010)

...but who's the one with the fashion sense, thats what I want to know.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jul 5, 2010)

Happens all the time... dogs trying to look like their owners.





Darth Vader's dog.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 7, 2010)

What does this say about me then?


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 7, 2010)

Man it's hotter than a dogs "......"out here today.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 7, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> What does this say about me then?



Volumes oh great one...volumes


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey IndigestorD, hows that little trip turn out?


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 7, 2010)

Very nice.
But I came back to this stinkin cauldron....see what happens with all that fur.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 7, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> Man it's hotter than a dogs "......"out here today.



Beautiful balmy summer day here in middle TN. (TN pronounced Gods Country)


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jul 7, 2010)

Tennessee might be "God's Country", but when God goes on vacation, he comes here to Manitoba.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 7, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Tennessee might be "God's Country", but when God goes on vacation, he comes here to Manitoba.



Yeah...may be so...but its a mission trip


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 8, 2010)

Wherever he's at it ain't Texas. The weather has been crummy all summer.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jul 8, 2010)

Maybe God takes his vacations in Manitoba because he likes crumby weather.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 9, 2010)

Maybe... You think he would grow tired of all the eh... eh?


----------



## granite-girl (Jul 9, 2010)

Very disturbing


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jul 10, 2010)

Who knows.  Maybe when God spoke to Noah, he said:

"Hey Noah.  Build an ark cuz I'm gonna make it rain, eh."

And how do we know that Noah didn't respond with:  "How big do you want me to make it, eh?"

They say that when they discovered those surviving space aliens in Roswell, back in 1954, one of them kept holding up a sign saying "Take me to your leader, eh."


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 13, 2010)

Nestor, what is is about snow and funny customs? Do ya'll get bored when your snow bound?


----------



## SJNServices (Jul 13, 2010)

NEWS FLASH!
Nestor opens two new locations!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jul 13, 2010)

You're forgetting that Nestor Incorporated is also moving it's head office as well.  We're moving into the bottom 6 floors of this building in downtown Winnipeg, Manitoba:


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 20, 2010)

I take it your renting the bottom?


----------



## SJNServices (Jul 23, 2010)

Any plans on adding a 7th floor to the 6 that you have?


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 26, 2010)

SJNServices said:


> Any plans on adding a 7th floor to the 6 that you have?


He should. That's just money waiting to be made.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey, get a look at InspectorDrings new bike. Lovely I say, just lovely.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 26, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Hey, get a look at InspectorDrings new bike. Lovely I say, just lovely.



I would drive that thing like crazy, everywhere.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 26, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> I would drive that thing like crazy, everywhere.



Nice...you could do drive by lawn mowin trails in folks yards. You could even get creative and do some serious sand throwin at the beach!!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 26, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> Nice...you could do drive by lawn mowin trails in folks yards. You could even get creative and do *some serious sand throwin at the beach*!!



Speaking of the beach, here we are having a little fun last labor day weekend


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 26, 2011)

Yea ,I heard...one of the guy's sent me a picture of you and your ride, No explanation needed....l.:rofl:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 26, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> Yea ,I heard...one of the guy's sent me a picture of you and your ride, No explanation needed....l.:rofl:



Ya know I miss that ol ride, had to trade her in during the cash for clunkers... she was getting less than 8 miles to the hay bale


----------

